# ELITE Ambulance in Los Angeles



## oong (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything  about this company?  Can't decide if I should work for them or royalty. I need to decide by next week!


----------



## Woodtownemt (Mar 27, 2012)

From what I see they have a station in la on venice blvd. Run in to them at brotman medical in culver city. Rigs look clean  and well maintained. Royalty on the other hand not so much, I seen acouple of pretty run down rigs. Elite is slowley expanding starting to see them more often on the road


----------



## JENNI (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a friend that works at elite. He seems to like it there and they are definitely expanding which is a good sign.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you fill an app online or did you go there in person?


----------



## Gordoemt (Mar 31, 2012)

Elite is a crap company. If you request a day off.... You get it off vut never get it back. They pay like crap. The onwer went to jail for 2 years for medicare fraud and runs the company now thru his wife. Royalty is just as bad. Elite is expanding to fast and will go under sooner than later. Elite has a high high turn over rate. Beat companys to work for are all 911 and prn bowers pacific procare american professional and thats it. You have to find the right balence between decent pay with a decent company. You can get paid 16 an hiur but work for a real getto company.


----------



## looker (Apr 1, 2012)

Gordoemt said:


> Elite is a crap company. If you request a day off.... You get it off vut never get it back. They pay like crap. The onwer went to jail for 2 years for medicare fraud and runs the company now thru his wife. Royalty is just as bad. Elite is expanding to fast and will go under sooner than later. Elite has a high high turn over rate. Beat companys to work for are all 911 and prn bowers pacific procare american professional and thats it. You have to find the right balence between decent pay with a decent company. You can get paid 16 an hiur but work for a real getto company.



After doing some checking i am going to call your post bs and guess that you likely been fired by this company so you are bad mouthing them.

From what I can  tell
Bridgete Povolotsky is 100% shareholder of the company(owner), Veronica Simkin is the general manager of the company. I do not see Any female as owner unless Bridgete is a female name which would be really strange.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bridgete is a female name.

Sent from my Android Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Marinelayer (Apr 1, 2012)

This company is such a joke. the entire management team/dispatch are miserable and hate their jobs. Medicare fraud is rampant.  The rigs look nice, but it's all smoke and mirrors.  Employees are extremely complacent, and morale is low. Expect to run 8-10 dialysis calls over a twelve hour period.  The most you can hope for is a still-alarm on the freeway, in which case you'll start spinning because you don't know what to do.  And as your skills atrophy, you'll realize you're not an EMT, you're just someone in a costume who will understand renal failure better than an nephrologist.

Go find a job with a company where you're valued and challenged.


----------



## Gordoemt (Apr 1, 2012)

Marinelayer said:


> This company is such a joke. the entire management team/dispatch are miserable and hate their jobs. Medicare fraud is rampant.  The rigs look nice, but it's all smoke and mirrors.  Employees are extremely complacent, and morale is low. Expect to run 8-10 dialysis calls over a twelve hour period.  The most you can hope for is a still-alarm on the freeway, in which case you'll start spinning because you don't know what to do.  And as your skills atrophy, you'll realize you're not an EMT, you're just someone in a costume who will understand renal failure better than an nephrologist.
> 
> Go find a job with a company where you're valued and challenged.



Thank you


----------



## Always BSI (Apr 1, 2012)

Well at least I got multiple peoples perspectives thank you


----------



## PacificGuy85 (Aug 11, 2013)

Marinelayer said:


> This company is such a joke. the entire management team/dispatch are miserable and hate their jobs. Medicare fraud is rampant.  The rigs look nice, but it's all smoke and mirrors.  Employees are extremely complacent, and morale is low. Expect to run 8-10 dialysis calls over a twelve hour period.  The most you can hope for is a still-alarm on the freeway, in which case you'll start spinning because you don't know what to do.  And as your skills atrophy, you'll realize you're not an EMT, you're just someone in a costume who will understand renal failure better than an nephrologist.
> 
> Go find a job with a company where you're valued and challenged.



THANK YOU!  You just saved me a lonnng drive to "apply in person" from Thousand Oaks to Venice Blvd or wherever.


----------



## Gordoemt (Sep 7, 2013)

looker said:


> After doing some checking i am going to call your post bs and guess that you likely been fired by this company so you are bad mouthing them.
> 
> From what I can  tell
> Bridgete Povolotsky is 100% shareholder of the company(owner), Veronica Simkin is the general manager of the company. I do not see Any female as owner unless Bridgete is a female name which would be really strange.



I would've never worked for such a shady company. Thank you


----------



## Gordoemt (Sep 7, 2013)

PacificGuy85 said:


> THANK YOU!  You just saved me a lonnng drive to "apply in person" from Thousand Oaks to Venice Blvd or wherever.



Dude you would probably spend most of your check on gas. Lol apply at PRN main station is In north hills right off 405&118


----------

